
Python 101: Data Structures - leandrotk
https://medium.com/the-renaissance-developer/python-101-data-structures-a397bcc2bd30
======
mikaelfritts
Posted at the perfect time. The explanations are easier to follow than most.
Thanks!

~~~
leandrotk
Thanks so much for the feedback! Anything I could help, just tell me! I hope I
can help! :)

------
anitadig01
Good & comprehensive insights. Thanks for posting..

~~~
leandrotk
Thanks so much for the feedback! Anything I could help, just tell me! :)

